

Google to pay new CFO $70M by 2016 - foobarqux
http://on.ft.com/1M6Egx4

======
PublicEnemy111
Article not behind paywall:
[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/googles-
cfo-70m-d...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/googles-
cfo-70m-defecting-morgan-stanley-29935141)

